# B13 Sunny just hit the West Coast



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

took all of about two hours to do this....

yesterday-











today-











yesterday-











today-











yesterday-











today-











looks like i will need to get the muffler cut and remounted. the JDM bumper comes down farther and pulls back closer to the rear wheels.











and look... no more ugly fender gap!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

so purdy :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im jealous ! lol !


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

woooo
jdm tasty


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

very sweet..all you need is a DET


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I like. :thumbup:


My suggestions would be to paint the sideskirts and possibly do something with the grill.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

thanks all. i think my car feels faster just because the front and back JDM bumpers are so much lighter than the USDM bumpers.



irontom said:


> My suggestions would be to paint the sideskirts and possibly do something with the grill.


i agree... can i borrow some money, j/k. sideskirts are going to get painted. the grill i hope will be replaced with tsuru grill or the 93-94 Sunny grill... with matching headlamps.


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

looks beautiful. Gotta Love the JDM B-13. SOOOO CLEAN. :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Get those JDM headlights and grill


----------



## Twomissanman (Dec 19, 2002)

:thumbup: car looks sweet bro after painting the side skirts it will look badazz


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

*ttt*

where did you get the bumper and skirts?


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

javierb14 said:


> where did you get the bumper and skirts?


i got the whole set from a member on the SR20 forum. his screen name is Nite-Stalker.... i'll get you the url.

last i saw he had one set left.

*edit for url*
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=84924


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

Avshi750 said:


> i got the whole set from a member on the SR20 forum. his screen name is Nite-Stalker.... i'll get you the url.
> 
> last i saw he had one set left.
> 
> ...


cool thanks i just stumbled upon his site when searching over there. 

btw, the car looks awesome....personally im more function over fashion, but that front bumper looks really good :cheers:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice job!By the way, change the badge at the rear from GXE to Super Saloon or EX Saloon

By the way, (just inquiring) how much are you selling your USDM bumpers?


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

Exalta said:


> nice job!By the way, change the badge at the rear from GXE to Super Saloon or EX Saloon
> 
> By the way, (just inquiring) how much are you selling your USDM bumpers?



the badges are going to get shaved when i get a pain job. only the Nissan burger will be left over, unless i can get my hands on one of the "INSANE" badges. the USDM bumpers i have not decided what i am going to do with. might sell them but not doing that know.

thanks


----------



## tahong (Jan 24, 2004)

mad tight bro! i love it! jdm spec nissan's are the bomb!


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

That front bumper makes all the difference in the world! Looks amazing man.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

Murph said:


> That front bumper makes all the difference in the world!


i like the rear bumper as well. nobody gets em usually, so its nice to see the complete package
...and nothing looks quite as good as the complete package
nice job.


----------

